# GIVEAWAY: Win an Oscha Ring Sling!



## Administrator (Apr 8, 2014)

> Babywearing is all about keeping your little one close to you. Oscha's beautiful ring slings can carry your little ones from infancy onwards - that's why we're giving one away to a lucky mama! *Win an Oscha Ring Sling!*


What a great contest! Go *enter* now!


----------

